# Breakfast puff.rec.



## kadesma (May 16, 2006)

_I usually make this for the morning of a holiday and sometimes the day before then cook and serve for supper. It's one of the kids favorites._
_butter_
_16 pieces crustless white bread_
_8-oz. cheddar cheese squares_
_8=slices canadian bacon_
_6-eggs,beaten_
_4-c. milk_
_2-tea. salt_
_white pepper to taste_
_your favorite jam,jelly or preserves_
_butter the bread. Butter a 9x13 baking dish. Arrange 8 slices buttered bread in the dish. put a cheese slice on top. place a slice of candadian bacon on top of cheese then top with the remaining slices of bread. Combine eggs,milk, salt, and pepper, beat well and pour over bread._
_Cover and chill overnight. Preheat oven to 350f place dish in water bath and bake about 1 hout or til puffed and golden. Cut into 8 squares, serve with a dollop of your favorite jam on top._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------

